# Which comic is this?



## telepath (Oct 16, 2008)

I remember reading a comic where a horse girl (i think her name was barbie) comes over to two stallions "to play" an her mother asks the who to take good care of her... which they do.

I only faintly remember it, but i think it was good 

I searched everywhere, but I have no idea where I got it and where it went, if anyone knows this one, tell me the title please 

greetings
telepath


----------

